# Hypothyroidism



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

_Thanks to Vanessa Downing for the info_

Hypothyroidism in dogs is a disorder of the thyroid gland, a small gland in the neck attached to the trachea and below the larynx. Its primary function is to regulate the metabolism. With hypothyroidism, the thyroid is under active, so the metabolism is decreased.
In most cases, hypothyroidism occurs when the dog's own immune system attacks the thyroid gland (autoimmune thyroiditis). Sometimes the thyroid tissue atrophies (wastes away) with no known cause although diet or something in your dog's environment may be the cause. In a very rare case there could be a tumor present.
The disease generally occurs in dogs age 4 to 10, and has a higher prevalence in certain breeds such as Boxers. Over time, the disease can get progressively worse. 
*Canine Hypothyroidism Symptoms* 
Dog hypothyroidism symptoms are consistent with a clear slowing down of your dog including reduced levels of energy, a reluctance to go for walks, avoidance of play or just tiring out earlier than normal. Other symptoms include weight gain without increase in food consumption, and changes to appearance such as a loss of coat shine (dull look), hair loss (it is common to see hair that has been cut grow back more slowly than usual) and dry skin.
Other symptoms can include infections on the skin, hyper pigmentation (black spots), skin crusts and changes in behavior such as more aggression.
Dog hypothyroidism symptoms include alopecia (hair loss) and lesions on the skin which spread from the dorsal (back) to ventral (abdomen) surface. Lesions then move to the inner thigh. Areas could bleed, and turn black in color. 







 








*








Picture Canine Hypothyroidism Related Skin Condition*








*Hypothyroidism in Dog Inner Thighs* *Hypothyroidism Canine Diagnosis*
If your dog has symptoms of canine hypothyroidism, your vet will do some blood tests to check for hormone production coming from the pituitary gland and the thyroid since the pituitary signals the thyroid gland to produce hormones (called a TSH, T3 and T4 tests). 
Even if tests are not clear or the underlying cause has not been identified, your veterinarian may choose to start treatment for canine thyroid disease to see if your dog responds to therapy. 
*Hypothyroidism Canine Treatment*
Treatment for dog hypothyroidism problems involves 1x or 2x daily treatments of replacement hormones called L-thyroxine (T4). The level of hormone therapy is based on your dog's weight. Your veterinarian will repeatedly do blood tests until the right level is found. 
With treatment your dog should resume normal behavior and health in several weeks. When your dog starts to recover, natural remedies can play a supportive role in maintaining thyroid health. To restore and maintain thyroid function, a product such as Thyro-Pet could be of help. To help restore any lost hair and overall skin condition, use of a natural tonic such as Skin and Coat Tonic to help restore skin and coat condition and a high quality medicated shampoo such as Nutrivet.. 
If your dog does not respond to thyroxine (T4) treatment, causes include a problem with the prescribed dosage/frequency that your dog takes the medication, an inability by the dog to absorb the medication, or a misdiagnoses, which requires additional testing.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

oh wow....:goodpost:.... i didnt know that!


----------

